# Upcoming Tai Kai ...



## pgsmith (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey y'all,
  Just wanted to let everyone know about the upcoming Orlando Battodo Tai Kai, in case you aren't one that checks out the seminar forum regularly. 

  It will be February 17th, with seminars all day February 16th. Spectators are free this year so, if you're anywhere around the Orlando area, it would be worth coming by and checking it out. 

  Information is here ... http://www.orlandotaikai.com/

  If anyone comes by, please try and find me to say hi!


----------

